# Looking for Blue tiger shrimp!



## whitetiger31 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Guys and Girls,

I am looking for some Blue Tiger shrimp, I dont care if they are orange eyed or not. I have some cherry shrimp and would like to get some blue shrimp. Since I cant add Blue Pearls to the tank since they will inter breed. I want some blue tigers. Can anyone help me or point me in the right direction. I know of ebay and aquabid. Dont like using them. Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

I'll have some available by mid August if you still can't find any by then. All blues, no blondes. Shoot me a pm if you're interested.


----------



## whitetiger31 (Aug 1, 2012)

Im also interested in Aura Blue Shrimp, I just found them and want them so bad i will give my right *** well you guys know what i mean lol


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

If you find some aurora blue shrimp let the rest of us know!


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Not Aura blues but I do have Blue Velvet Neos. PM me for details.


----------



## MsNeoShrimp (Jul 15, 2012)

Nick's (speedie408) shrimps are beautiful. Can't go wrong with his quality at all


----------



## ShrimpUSA.com (Aug 19, 2012)

Plenty of OEBT's and they have some growth on them . Beautiful close to royal Blue imported Strain . Try Alpha Pro-Breeders for the best domestic strain I have seen . Either way you will be very happy and no worry shipping even for priority


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

Got more OEBTs available so PM me if you're still looking Whitetiger.


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

is any one still selling OEBT shrimps? looking to buy alot let me know... i need to place an order today pm me price and info...


----------

